# Baby bumped head :( :(



## momtokev (Jan 15, 2008)

Tell me this has happened to your DC and they're fine?? (Not that I want any other babies to have gone through this!)







5.5-month-old DS was just playing on the floor on a blanket, he is just learning to sit up and lately has been able to stay up on his own for quite a while at a time. Well for the first time *ever* I didn't put a million pillows around him incase he fell and just sat him on the blanket for a second so I could get situated sitting down (was going to support him w/one hand and eat a bowl of cereal w/the other), and within a second or two of sitting him up he fell right back and hit his lil head.





















He cried hard for a few seconds until I nursed him, then he was fine. Doc office nurse says to observe him for 24-48 hours and that he's probably fine.

The blanket is like a fake goose down material, which might sound cushion-y but the feathers tend to bunch up in certain areas and it looks like DS fell on a spot that was hardly any cushion at all, just thin fabric - on top of HARDWOOD floors.














There was definitely a "boom" sound when he hit his head. Poor lil guy. I tested it myself where he fell and the stupid blanket definitely didn't help the fall much.

I feel HORRIBLE, if I wasn't being so selfish trying to make it so I could eat this wouldn't have happened.














And of course I'm terrified now that he's going to have brain damage or has a concussion and just hasn't shown any signs yet. I just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## PigLickJF (Dec 31, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much. Of course keep an eye on him for unusual behaviors, excessive sleepiness/lethargy, etc, but we have hardwood floors as well and our daughter's had her fair share of thumps and bumps on them. It's an unavoidable risk, unfortunately. The first time is always the scariest, and it's never fun, but babies are actually pretty tough little buggers, so try to not to stress too much.

PigLick


----------



## chickenfeet (Apr 14, 2008)

It's good you called someone and are observing him since you were so worried, (and sometimes bad things can happen) but I'm sure your LO is fine. This happens to DD all the time. The first time she fell back, even with a rug between her & the hardwoods, I completely lost it. Since then she's hit her head on tile floors, the edges of tables, and during some diaper changes, the changing table. Now she's so used to it she doesn't even stop to cry, just rolls over and goes on.

FWIW, last week she had a big goose egg on the side of her head. I was on the phone with my mom when I found it, and I freaked out! I don't know how she could've gotten it; didn't have it in the bath 30 minutes earlier and she'd been in my sight since then. She certainly didn't cry like I think she should've with a bump like that. I put ice wrapped in cloth on her head and rocked her, and it was gone in 10 minutes. She never even seemed to notice.

With every tumble I'm slooooowly worrying less and less. I think you just do as they start to move around, or else you wouldn't be able to function!


----------



## green_sturgeon (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, mama, I understand how you feel. When my little guy was 5 or 6 months old, he managed to twist/roll/push himself out of a bumbo seat and bumped his head on the hardwood floor the seat was on. He too screamed briefly -- and had a red bump on his head -- but calmed down quickly when I nursed him. And he was perfectly fine. I bet your son is fine too. Calming down to nursing right away is a very good sign that all is well.

Now my son is a toddler, very mobile, into everything, and always finding some new way to bump himself, but he always recovers in seconds. However, he sprained his ankle recently, and that time he cried for a long time and even nursing wouldn't completely calm him. So even as little tiny guys, I think they know when they are really injured and are able to give us some signs of it.

Be gentle with yourself. You are a good mother; I don't even know you but I'm sure of it. Those moments where you take your hand or your eyes away for just for a second and your baby falls or bumps himself are awful but they happen to even the very best mamas and they are usually of no consequence.


----------



## renabe (Feb 3, 2007)

Try this. . .
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=884510


----------



## jdejong (Jan 25, 2007)

I know it's hard not to worry, but I'm positive he's fine! My son has bumped his head on our wood and ceramic floors multiple times, and when he was about 6 months, he tipped off the bathroom counter







Completely my fault, I still feel ill when I flash back to the moment... but his head hit his dad's sweater which was left on the ceramic tile, and he was still fine. Certainly screamed for a few minutes, and we considered going to the ER, but he never even had a bump. So don't worry, it's going to happen a lot as they learn how to move around!


----------



## Beryll (Apr 28, 2007)

I also had a scary moment the other day. My LO rolled herself right out of the bed. I had a few minutes of panic, checking for bumps or scrapes, but I think she was more scared than hurt. As DH said, babies are made to bounce.


----------



## momtokev (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies, and the link, they have helped!







DS thankfully still seems fine.


----------

